# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  آینده شغلی برنامه نویس python

## HamidAsadi.ir

آینده شغلیه یه برنامه نویس حرفه ای python چطوره؟

----------


## hsgpro

سلام
من خودم php کارم و پایتون هیچی بلد نیستم اما به نظرم پایتون تو ایران آینده شغلی خوبی نسبت به PHP و ASP.Net نداره.در قدرت پایتون شکی نیست اما چون در حدی معروف نیست که حتی هاست پایتون هم در هاستینگ های ایرانی وجود نداره فقط کسایی که واقعاً قدرت پایتون رو می دونن و البته مدیریت سرور هم بلدن میرن سراغش.چون هاست براش خیلی به ندرت اونم در هاستینگ های خارجی پیدا میشه برای پایتون بهترین پیشنهاد سرور مجازی لینوکس است.به نظرم تو ایران پایتون فقط می تونه تو مراکز خصوصی که می خوان خیلی حرفه ای کار کنن آینده شغلی داشته باشه مثل شرکت بیان http://bayan.ir که سایتش با پایتون است.

----------


## sahama

> آینده شغلیه یه برنامه نویس حرفه ای python چطوره؟


به عنوان کسی که 10 سال سابقه برنامه نویسی با پایتون داره می بینم که وضعیت شغلی پایتون در حد خیلی خوبی است. این زبان هم در وب و هم در برنامه نویسی سیستم کاربرد گسترده ای داره و از اونجا که یه زبان همه منظوره است در پروژه هایی که در حوزه های مختلف دخیل هستند به خوبی عمل می کنه. ولی گسترده استفاده از اون به این موارد محدود نمی شه. مانند هوش مصنوعی ابزار های مدیریت سیستم و ابزار های مدیریت متمرکز و ...
شاید شرکت هایی که فقط وب کار می کنند خیلی به php علاقه‌مند باشند ولی با توجه به خصوصیات زبان پایتون شرکت های کامپیوتری که خودشون رو به یک حوزه محدود نکرده اند خیلی از این زبان استفاده می کنند و مرتبا به دنبال نیروهایی هستند که در این زبان و حوزه های مرتبط با اون متخصص باشند.
البته تذکر می دم که داستان جدا از شرکت هایی است که فقط از محصولات مایکروسافت استفاده می کنند که خوشبختانه درصدشون نسبت به سایر شرکت ها مرتبا در حال کم شدن است.

----------


## plague

> سلام
> من خودم php کارم و پایتون هیچی بلد نیستم اما به نظرم پایتون تو ایران آینده شغلی خوبی نسبت به PHP و ASP.Net نداره.در قدرت پایتون شکی نیست اما چون در حدی معروف نیست که حتی هاست پایتون هم در هاستینگ های ایرانی وجود نداره فقط کسایی که واقعاً قدرت پایتون رو می دونن و البته مدیریت سرور هم بلدن میرن سراغش.چون هاست براش خیلی به ندرت اونم در هاستینگ های خارجی پیدا میشه برای پایتون بهترین پیشنهاد سرور مجازی لینوکس است.به نظرم تو ایران پایتون فقط می تونه تو مراکز خصوصی که می خوان خیلی حرفه ای کار کنن آینده شغلی داشته باشه مثل شرکت بیان http://bayan.ir که سایتش با پایتون است.


دوست عزیز پایتون بازار خوبی داره ولی مسئله اینه که پروژه هایی که باهاش انجام میشه بزرگ و حرفه ای هستن و تو دید خیلی ها که تو بازار پروژه های  کوچک تا متوسط فعالیت میکنن نیستن 
کارفرما ها اکثرا شرکت های معتبر آیتی هستند که از کانالهای خاص خودشون دنبال برنامه نویس میگردن  ... یه مثال ساده که همه متوجهش بشن اینه که بجای پونیشا تو SO درخواست میدن !!
در مورد تجربه خودم به عنوان یه برنامه نویس تحت وب / آنلاین  میگم که یه بک اند نویس پایتون به طور متوسط 1-2 میلیون تومن بیشتر از همتای PHP نویس خودش در میاره 
در مورد هاست اشتراکی برای پروژه های حرفه ای نیست که شما دنبال اجرای پایتون باشید روشون و همون php جواب میده .... برای کندن باغچه کسی بولدوزر استفاده نمیکنه 

من برنامه نویس PHP و PYTHON هستم و هر دو زبان رو هم فوقالعاده دوست دارم

----------


## khosroanjam

با توجه به رشد لینوکس توی ایران من فکر کنم از این جهت هم پایتون بهتر و بیشتر به چشـــم بیاد

----------


## androidsoft

سلام
من تازه میخوام کار برنامه نویسی رو‌ شروع کنم. با خوندن این تاپیک متوجه شدم سه زبان PHP، ASP.Net و Python در حال حاضر مورد نیاز شرکت ها هستند. میشه بیشتر راهنمایی کنید که واسه بازار کار کدوم زبان ها رو الان بهتر یاد بگیرم و اگه جایی رو هم میشناسید که نیاز برنامه نویس دارند لطفا معرفی کنید

----------


## mohammad092

با سلام به دوست خوب  با توجه به این که رشد پایتون در ایران خیلی زیاده و این که پایتون کارا نسبت به php کارا خیلی کم تر هستن به نظرم python رو شروع کنید خیلی مفید خواهد بود و قطعا بازار کارا فراوانی هم دارد که کافیه توی گوگل یا روزنامه ها سری بزنید برای استخدام پایتون کار .

----------


## clay20

پایتون بازار کارش روز ب روز داره بهتر میشه . قبلا فقط شرکت های معتبر و بزرگ بین المللی برای مدیریت سرور و توسعه نرم افزار های سیستمیشون میومدن از پایتون استفاده میکردن.اما الا اگر دقت کنید درخواست های همکاری جنگو و بعضا فلسک هم دیده میشه که هر دو فریم ورک پایتون هستن. این نشون میده که پایتون داره روی وب هم کم کم راه میافته

----------


## roya_django

کسی رو میشناسین که از طریق برنامه نویسی پایتون و طراحی سایت با جنگو درآمد داشته باشه؟

درآمدش چنده؟

----------


## mrrobat

آیا با پایتون میشه بازی حرفه ایی هم ساخت ؟
خیلی هم حرفه ایی نه 
در حد بازی مثلا شانک ، گیاهان علیه زامبی و اینا ....

----------


## behzadamin12

الان حقوق خوبی داره پایتون کار
مخصوصا اگه جنگو بزنید
این مقاله رو نگاه کنید
https://jobteam.ir/ProductUser/179-P...ngo-programmer

----------


## meysam7698

سلام واقعیتش رو بگم این زبان تو ایران آینده واقعا درخشانی داره و اگر دقت کنی به خاطر قابل فهم بودنش طرفدارای زیادی پیدا کرده 
من یکی از دوستام تو یه شرکت استارتاپی کار میکنه و برنامه نویس پایتونه 
حقوقش دست کم 12 تایی هست تازه با تجربه 2 ساله خودش میگه شی گرایی پایتون خیلی تو رشد محبوبیتش تاثیر داشته 
اگر با شی گرایی زبان برنامه نویسی پایتون آشنا نیستی پیشنهاد میکنم این مقاله رو بخونی

----------


## itrozir

با سلام و درود

زبان برنامه نویسی پایتون فوق العادس.

----------

